

Apple aims to redefine print with iPad (rumor) - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2009/09/30/apple-redefining-print/

======
arfrank
I've been noticing based on the questions from my less technical friends, that
the lead up to this product is mimicking the lead up to the original iPhone.
Apple seems to have gotten the formula right for this sort of product and is
going to run with it. The only big difference this time is that there are now
many many more people who want Apple products due to the success they've had
since the iPhone.

